

PopBooth: A Real Photo Booth powered by your iPhone/iPad - plusbryan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/popbooth/

======
MartinCron
Not directly related to this iPhone/iPad app, but I had a lot of fun setting
up a simple party photo booth with pretty pedestrian camera gear a few years
ago.

[http://martincron.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/relatively-
simple...](http://martincron.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/relatively-simple-party-
photo-booth-project/)

Since then, I've upgraded to a DSLR with live preview, HDMI out, and an eye-fi
card. So I'm thinking of trying an upgraded photo booth for my next party.

------
dablya
I was picturing an actual booth at a mall where instead of the camera you
place your iphone into the camera slot, go into the booth, take 4 pics, get
the print and keep the digital on your phone.

------
ynniv
This is not a "photo booth", just another photo sharing app. If one were to
make a real photo booth (ie, testing / dealing with on-site printing to an ink
yet, dye sub, or Polaroid printer), real photo booths are popular at weddings
this year. Vendors are currently providing this service for > $600 per
wedding.

------
relix
Does anyone know what company they use to print, perforate and deliver the
postcards?

